# New to overclocking, need help.



## Rendondo (Aug 30, 2012)

1st off thank you very much for your help that you are about to help me with, im looking to overclock both my cpu and my RAM, im very new to overclocking, built a few computers in my life so i knda almost know what im doing. anyways im looking to overclock the ram to 1633 and the cpu well if 0 is standard and 10 is max, im thinking like 6 or 7 and yes i understand that overclocking may decrease the life of the product etc etc. 

i have a :
p8z77-vlk mobo
with gskill ripjaws 4x8 currently at 1333mhz ( but are rated to 1600 oc)
i have an older i-7 2600s ( currently 2.8ghz) 
and an older geforce gtx 470 video card.
a corsair vengance c70 gun metal black steel atx mid case.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Overclocking can be seen as analogous to gambling. Just as you should never gamble with money that you can't afford to lose, you should never overclock a system that you need to rely on as your only computing source. Overclocking is less about sustained maximum performance than it is about a hobby. 

I suggest that you read the sticky here to start.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

First off you're gonna need a good PSU and an aftermarket CPU cooler before even thinking of overclocking. 

On the downside though, overclocking is not really as beneficial as it was in past years. It's like tuning an old car to go faster vs tuning a new car where there is not much extra performance to be gained. I have my system overclocked by 28% and honestly I can only see a slight difference in benchmarks, I see it more of a hobby now.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Agree with the above plus with the s version of you cpu you may not be able to get much out of it anyway.

The guide I wrote for the 2500k is basically the same for the 2600 but as I said with yours being the s version you may not get far. Have a read http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/how-to-overclock-an-i2500k-652418.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

To add to the above advice-
It would also be advisable to remove two of the RAM sticks before attempting any OC.
2x8 should be way more than enough.
OC'ing will give you very little, if any, noticeable performance gain and it will void warranties.


----------

